# Transformieren in Illustrator CS



## eberhart (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
hat jemand in Illustrator CS sowas ähnliches wie das Transformieren-Fenster in Freehand entdeckt? 
Da konnte man so tolle Sachen machen wie "mit Abstand Verschieben" etc... 
Das beste war jedoch, dass bei jeder Transformation das angewählte Objekt beliebig oft kopiert werden konnte. Fand ich praktisch. Jetzt verwende ich fast nur noch Illustrator weil der bei weitem zuverlässiger arbeitet, vermisse aber so einige Funktionen. Wäre dankbar wenn jemand ne Alternative wüsste...


----------



## German (14. Januar 2005)

Also bis Version 9 wars noch
Objekt > Transformieren > ...
und dann hast Du eine nette Auswahl. 
Wenn Du z.B. Bewegen wählst, stellst hor./vert. Werte ein und drückst kopieren hast Du 2 Objekte, [Strg+D] wiederholt den Vorgang


----------



## eberhart (14. Januar 2005)

Cool, danke!
Bis auf dass man pro Kopie nochmal apfel+D drücken muss bietet es ja den gleichen Komfort. Sehr schön, nie wieder Freehand... 
Gruss,
eberhart


----------

